# Can I give my dog a raw egg?



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,
This my sound a really silly question, but can I give my dog a raw egg every once in a while? He's not fed raw so will this affect his tolerance to it?

Also, is it safe for him to eat the shell or not?

He's a 2 1/2 year old GSD/dobermann.

Thanks


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes you can, we used to give one a week as they are said to be good for the coat.
As for the shells honestly dont know .


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope so as my dog gets a raw egg every day.

The shell can be eaten and, if powdered, is a valuable source of calcium, if not then it will just pass through the body.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I give raw egg up to 3 times a week per dog. As others have said you can grind up the egg shell to a powder and sprinkle on food or you can just give the egg to the dog and let it eat it. When I give them an egg (I have ducks so readily available) only one will pierce shell herself and eat the lot, the others have to have the egg smashed open then just lick the egg out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I give raw egg fairly regularly. Spen cracks the shell himself and eats the lot. Rupert had to have it cracked for him and would chew the shell up and spit it out all over the floor


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I give the a raw egg each once a week, they love them


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes. Shell and all. Egg shell is a good source of calcium.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine have Raw egg- I never give the shell because Moll used to collect the eggs and I didn't want her helping herself.:001_tt2:

Does anyone know if Quail eggs are ok to be given as regular as chuck eggs are?Please.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> Mine have Raw egg- I never give the shell because Moll used to collect the eggs and I didn't want her helping herself.:001_tt2:
> 
> Does anyone know if Quail eggs are ok to be given as regular as chuck eggs are?Please.


I don't know for sure, but best guess I would think so.


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh brilliant, thanks very much.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I give eggs about 3-4 times a week with shell


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Mine have a raw chicken or duck egg with shells twice a week. X


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine get a couple eggs each per week


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I give raw egg fairly regularly. Spen cracks the shell himself and eats the lot. Rupert had to have it cracked for him and would chew the shell up and spit it out all over the floor


Dallie just cracks it in his mouth and then slurps it, but I have to break GSP's in his bowl other wise he carries it around for hours, he has not broken one yet, I once stood and watched him take 4 eggs from the box and carry them undamaged to his bed,very soft mouthed, very desirable in a gun dog I am sure, not so good at dinner time


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

Unless the egg is boiled, Tucker will screw his nose up at it. And even if it's boiled he'll only eat the yolk! 

I used to give Sandy the whole egg and watch her figure out how to crack it, eventually she'd pick it up and drop it. 

Ripley and Milo, neither of them have had the chance to crack an egg for themselves, they've been given raw egg before tho.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

if any eggs get broken during collection Piper always has them!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, you can. I give my dog twice a week.


----------

